

North Korea: surfing the net in the world's most isolated nation - adamnemecek
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29877625

======
EliRivers
_And why would anyone learn computer coding in a country closed off from the
world-wide-web?_ and _What 's the point of a computer in a hermit country
sealed off from the internet?_

That's right folks, the only programming that exists is web programming, and
the only use of a computer is to look at pictures of kittens on the internet.

